# Impossible de démarrer avec Pomme-Alt O-F sur G5 dual



## Maxx (1 Février 2005)

Suite à mon problème avec les prises FW de mon G5 2*1,8GHz acheté en juillet (bloquage du disque externe en écriture sur ports FW 400 avant et arrière, mais pas en USB2), on m'a dit de faire un reset de la P-Ram et, si ce n'était pas suffisant, un reset de la NV-Ram.

 Pour cela je dois démarrer en Open Firmware mais quand je redémarre avec Pomme Alt O F, l'écran ne s'allume pas (c'était aussi le cas avec le reset de la P-Ram), mais en plus, les ventilos m'annoncent un décollage imminent.

 Même en tenant compte du passage en clavier américain, le "reset)qll" ne fait pas redémarrer la bête.

 Une idée? ou plusieurs?


----------



## Maxx (3 Février 2005)

Ma question sent le pâté?


----------



## Yip (3 Février 2005)

Maxx a dit:
			
		

> mais en plus, les ventilos m'annoncent un décollage imminent
> 
> Ma question sent le pâté?




   


J'aime ton humour.   


Bon des fois ça arrive, une question ne trouve pas preneur pendant un moment puis ça se décoince...



Pour zapper la PRAM je ferais Pomme Alt PR au démarrage, essaye déjà ça.


----------



## Yip (3 Février 2005)

En relisant, je crois que je ne t'ai pas beaucoup aidé :rose: , tu ne cherchais pas le raccourci pour la PRAM, mais tu n'étais pas parfaitement clair, ça explique peut-être le pâté...  


Heu, y a pas un bouton de reset quelque part sur la carte mère ?


----------



## Maxx (6 Février 2005)

Ok, le reset de la carte mère est donc incontournable... sans succès garanti sur les prises FW... 

Merci de tes réactions.

Je vais donc rester sur mes ports usb alors qu'Apple a promu le FW et le néglige en mettant une tension inadéquate sur son haut de gamme (même si elle est dans les standards admis, elle dépasse largement le standard de fait) et conduit à griller des disques ou (encore pire de la part d'Apple) des ipods.

En tout cas, merci Yip.

PS: au cas où, je vais quand même changer de dentifrice, peut être que mes questions auront plus de succès.


----------

